# Mercedes E350 Cdi - 2010 Protection Detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Mercedes E350 cdi from 2010 to a protection detail with the removal wheels as extra , for a complete covering.


















The paint was in very good shape and with a light polish it went to almost 100% perfect.










Wheels removed and wheel arches detailed


















Engine detailed


















Zaino Z2 Pro ( Zfx ) with one layer of Crystal Rock 24 hours later.













































































































Regards

RM


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

looks great :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Lovely looking motor, any interior shots?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

GSVHammer said:


> Lovely looking motor, any interior shots?


The interior was just a quick vacuum and cleaning , an offer to the customer.
It was a protection detail only with Zaino and CR . :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

And one more...you don´t stop doing this "top" jobs?????? 

Fantastic Rui :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jorge said:


> And one more...you don´t stop doing this "top" jobs??????
> 
> Fantastic Rui :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks Nanolex dude


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

Excelent job


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice work Rui, top job as always :thumb:

Best Regards
Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Very nice work Rui, top job as always :thumb:
> 
> Best Regards
> Mario


Thanks Mário , an easy job it´s always nice to have sometimes


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

moshinho said:


> Nice!


Thanks man :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Very wet looking finish there :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Thanks Mário , an easy job it´s always nice to have sometimes


I agree Rui, it breaks the monotony :lol::lol:

We never get bored because of all the challenges that are thrown at us 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> I agree Rui, it breaks the monotony :lol::lol:
> 
> We never get bored because of all the challenges that are thrown at us
> 
> ...


Exactly :thumb:

Tomorrow i will get another "easy" job for protection detail of a 330d 

ps: just finish a pain job of Boxster , damn sticky paint


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks fantastic. Real nice unit and pics to complement.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Beau Technique said:


> Looks fantastic. Real nice unit and pics to complement.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## LOLVO_DRIVER (Jun 13, 2009)

Top job, I really like all of your work that I've seen so far:thumb:


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Cracking unit mate, and great job on the Merc looks stunning love the reflections


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting the Merc Rui:thumb:.

Looks good:argie:.


----------



## orakolo17 (Feb 5, 2011)

Great car and very nice job


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

LOLVO_DRIVER said:


> Top job, I really like all of your work that I've seen so far:thumb:


Thanks you should see this Audi R8 V10 with video too 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=203840



Yun_says said:


> Cracking unit mate, and great job on the Merc looks stunning love the reflections


Thanks :thumb:



CK_pt said:


> Thanks for posting the Merc Rui:thumb:.
> 
> Looks good:argie:.


Thank you :thumb:



orakolo17 said:


> Great car and very nice job


Thanks


----------

